# Enterotoxemia - treatment help



## raykour (Jul 11, 2012)

I would like some advice from experienced goat folks! 
I have an almost 3 month old kid.  He started with cow patty diarrhea Monday and continued yesterday.  Then yesterday afternoon he started to bloat.
I treated him with baking soda, therablot, and lots of massage and got him burping, only to have him puff back up again within an hour.  I took to tubing him a couple of times to relieve the gas which came right back.  I have never dealt with enterotoxemia before, but I started to get the idea that whatever was producing the gas wasn't just frothy bloat when the therabloat wasn't neutralizing it, so I called the vet out this morning. He has had one CD&T shot, which is likely why he was still getting along since he had some immunity.

She treated him, about 40 lbs. kid, with 20 cc of anti-toxin, 2 tums to help his calcium levels,some banamine, and 1 dose penicillin.  She said she preferred to do 1 big dose instead of several small ones and that I didn't need to repeat it. 

She told me to repeat the penicillin for 5 days once per day and he can have the TUMS as needed (or pepto or whatever)
Everything I read says that the anti-toxin should be administered Sub-Q 2-3 times a day during   the recovery period.  

Can someone who has lots of experience treating this please chime in as the appropriate dosings/timing for the anti-toxin? 

Thank you.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know that I fit the "lots of experience" part, but here is the way I treat entero.

Hope your goat is doing better.

treatment: 
10 cc C&D orally 
10 cc C&D sub q
5 cc Pen G orally 
5 cc Pen G sub q
repeat oral dose every 2 hours for 6 hours
6 cc pepto-mismal over 6 hours
baking soda
.5 cc banamine


----------



## raykour (Jul 12, 2012)

Are you giving the same product SubQ as you are giving orally, or are there different types?

He is a small goat, so she gave in 20cc SubQ.

That was 24 hours ago and I would say he is doing so much better. He is much spunkier and has a little bit of an appetite. I gave him his 2nd dose of injectable PenG (2cc dose for his weight apparently) this morning. 

Since his symptoms have subsided so dramatically and it has been over 24 hours, I would assume I do not need to continue the anti-toxin then?  Just the Pen to clean up whatever is left?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 12, 2012)

I am giving the same meds both orally and subQ. 

Once the symptoms are gone I wouldn't give anymore of the antitoxin, just the Pen. Glad he is doing better; hope he continues to improve.


----------

